# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Renntermine für 2009

## GloryRacer

Hallo Leute!

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es schon Termine für die Rennen in der nächsten Saison gibt, bzw ob wieder mehr Rennen ausgetragen werden als heuer?

MFG
Julian

----------


## gebirgsradler

ASVÖ Wurbauer Downhill 2009  4-5. Juli 2009  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## klamsi

> ASVÖ Wurbauer Downhill 2009  4-5. Juli 2009


ui...wird glei notiert  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

notiert 
hoffe auf mehr rennen next saison  :Smile:

----------


## Eisbär

April 11-12 UCI World Cup DHI/4X  Pietermaritzburg (RSA) 
May 2-3 UCI World Cup 4X  Houffalize (BEL) 
May 9-10 UCI World Cup DHI  TBC 
May 16-17 UCI World Cup DHI/4X  Vallnord (AND) 
June 6-7 UCI World Cup DHI/4X  Fort William (GBR) 
June 20-21 UCI World Cup DHI/4X  Maribor (SLO) 
July 25-26 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN) 
August 1-2 UCI World Cup DHI/4X TBC
September 1-5 UCI DHI/4X World Championships Canberra (AUS) 
September 19-20 UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Schladming (AUT)

----------


## Mtb-Flo

ixs Dirtmasters Festival
21-24.Mai 2009

Quelle:
www.dirtmasters-festival.de/index.php?id=63

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Meissner City Downhill
in Meissen, Deutschland
von 22-23.August 2009

Quelle:
www.meissner-downhill.de/

----------


## 4x_racer

> April 11-12 UCI World Cup DHI/4X  Pietermaritzburg (RSA) 
> May 2-3 UCI World Cup 4X  Houffalize (BEL) 
> May 9-10 UCI World Cup DHI  TBC 
> May 16-17 UCI World Cup DHI/4X  Vallnord (AND) 
> June 6-7 UCI World Cup DHI/4X  Fort William (GBR) 
> June 20-21 UCI World Cup DHI/4X  Maribor (SLO) 
> July 25-26 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN) 
> August 1-2 UCI World Cup DHI/4X TBC
> September 1-5 UCI DHI/4X World Championships Canberra (AUS) 
> September 19-20 UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Schladming (AUT)




WM in Canberra ?

Schade ich dachte 2009 wird die WM in Schladming veranstaltet  :Confused:

----------


## klamsi

> Schade ich dachte 2009 wird die WM in Schladming veranstaltet


wo hastn des her ?....des mit Canberra is ja schon seit am jahr oder so fix  :Wink:

----------


## Sanchez

ich seh den hill scho am ergo, treten lernen... :Wink:

----------


## 4x_racer

> wo hastn des her ?



i glaub es is amal in der zeitung gestanden ! oder vl. hams es bei "sport am sonntag" gsogt, kann mi nimmer so erinnern !!!

----------


## mario

was schon wer die termine für den european ixs cup? :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## noox

Weltcup-Termine:

April 11-12 UCI World Cup DHI/4X  Pietermaritzburg (RSA) 
May 2-3 UCI World Cup 4X  Houffalize (BEL) 
May 9-10 UCI World Cup DHI La Bresse (FRA)
May 16-17 UCI World Cup DHI/4X  Vallnord (AND) 
June 6-7 UCI World Cup DHI/4X  Fort William (GBR) 
June 20-21 UCI World Cup DHI/4X  Maribor (SLO) 
July 25-26 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN) 
August 1-2 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Bromont (CAN)
September 1-5 UCI DHI/4X World Championships Canberra (AUS) 
September 19-20 UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Schladming (AUT)

----------


## pAz

bin scho spannt auf des opening in südafrika!
war ja scho a langzeit wunsch vom minaar daheim an worldcup zu fahren...

schade dass champery ned dabei is  :Frown: 

lg

----------


## 4x_racer

> bin scho spannt auf des opening in südafrika!
> war ja scho a langzeit wunsch vom minaar daheim an worldcup zu fahren...
> 
> schade dass champery ned dabei is 
> 
> lg



is ja eh dabei  :Confused:  


UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Round 7 12-13.09.2009 Champéry (SUI)

----------


## Aca

> kann man die beiden road gaps eigtl. umfahren? bin bei solchen sprüngen noch net so gut.


ja kannst du!

----------


## BATMAN

Thale ist sehr einfach und man muß viel treten um schnell zu sein.
Untergrund platt gefahrener Waldboden. Ab und an mal ne Wurzel.

Bad Wildbad ziemlich das Gegenteil.
Am Anfang recht schwer und extrem steinig und felsig. 
Dann wirds immer einfacher. So schwer wie viele immer sagen ist die Strecke aber nich. Steil ist sie auch nich. Umfahrungen gibts auch.

Bischofsmais ist hat sehr viele Sprünge und man muß viel treten, aber nicht schwer, da alles Tables bzw. kein Loch zwischen Absprung und Landung. Dafür fehlt manchmal die Landung. Gibt ein Double oder Step Down den man aber umfahren kann.

----------


## radlfoara

> Glaub das er für schnee eher nit so perfekt geeignet is, geht aber sicher
> ....bin ihn in wagrain gfahrn( am closing we ) wo es so viel schnee gegebn hat, da hat er m.M. schon nu gereicht bei der Mischung von Schnee und Quark..
> 
> lg



ja aba i woa damals a da, und ich glaub dass man den schnee damals ned mit dem vom krippenstein auf gut 2000m vergleich kann von da menge und so, da ich schon ein paar mal in den vergangenen Jahren mit dem Snowboard um Ostern herum obn war.

----------


## pAz

Zusammenfassung:

AUT DH:
- 24.01. - 25.01: Snow DH Zillertal
- 04.04. - 05.04: 8. Int. Radl-Roas im Schnee - Krippenstein
- 06.06. - 07.06: Semmering 4. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill
- 04.07. - 05.07: Windisch Garsten ASVÖ Wurbauer Downhill 2009
- 11.07. - 12.07: Leogang IXS European Cup #2
- 15.08. - 16.08: 3. 24 Stunden Downhill
- 10.09. - 13.09: 11.Worldgames of Mountainbiking
- 18.09. - 19.09: Schladming MTB WORLDCUP
- 25.09. - 27.09: Nordpark DH-Austria Cup Finale
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT 4X:
- 30. Mai - Austria 4X Cup - KOPPL
- 29.-30. August 2009 - 4X St. Magarethen
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO DH:
25.-26.4. Avče
23.-24.5. DH Buzet (Hrv)
4.-5.7. Kranjska Gora
29.-30.8. Ivarčko
25.-26.9. Kranjska Gora
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO 4X:
30.5. Ribnica
11.7. Plave
5.9. Ljubljana
12.9. Maribor
4.10. Ajdovščina
10.10. Plave
----------------------------------------------------------------------
WC/WM:
- April 11-12 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Pietermaritzburg (RSA)
- May 2-3 UCI World Cup 4X Houffalize (BEL)
- May 9-10 UCI World Cup DHI La Bresse (FRA)
- May 16-17 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Vallnord (AND)
- June 6-7 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Fort William (GBR)
- June 20-21 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Maribor (SLO)
- July 25-26 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN)
- August 1-2 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Bromont (CAN)
- September 1-5 UCI DHI/4X World Championships Canberra (AUS)
- September 19-20 UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Schladming (AUT)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
EM:
- MTB Downhill Kranjska Gora (SLO) 13./14.6.
- MTB 4-Cross Ajdovscina (SLO) 27./28.6.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
IXS:
30.-31.05.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Verbier (CH)
11.-12.07.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Leogang (AUT) (gleichzeitig ÖM)
15.-16.08.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Châtel (FRA)
nicht bekannt! iXS European Downhill Cup #4 tbc (ITA)
12.-13.09.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Bischofsmais (GER)


21.-24.05.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
27.-28.06.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Rittershausen
25.-26.07.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad (gleichzeitig DM)
01.-02.08.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Oberwiesenthal
26.-27.09.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale


04.-05.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Chur (gleichzeitig SM)
18.-19.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Wiriehorn
29.-30.08.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Verbier
03.-04.10.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald
----------------------------------------------------------------------
sonstiges:
- Ixs Dirtmasters Festival 21-24.Mai 2009
- Meissner City Downhill in Meissen, Deutschland von 22-23.August 2009
- Vienna Air King 4-5.April 2009

----------


## tribune

Zusammenfassung:

AUT DH:
- 24.01. - 25.01: Snow DH Zillertal
- 04.04. - 05.04: 8. Int. Radl-Roas im Schnee - Krippenstein
- 06.06. - 07.06: Semmering 4. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill
- 04.07. - 05.07: Windisch Garsten ASVÖ Wurbauer Downhill 2009
- 11.07. - 12.07: Leogang IXS European Cup #2
- 15.08. - 16.08: 3. 24 Stunden Downhill
- 10.09. - 13.09: 11.Worldgames of Mountainbiking
- 18.09. - 19.09: Schladming MTB WORLDCUP
- 25.09. - 27.09: Nordpark DH-Austria Cup Finale
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT 4X:
- 30. Mai - Austria 4X Cup - KOPPL
- 29.-30. August 2009 - 4X St. Magarethen
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO DH:
25.-26.4. Avče
23.-24.5. DH Buzet (Hrv)
4.-5.7. Kranjska Gora
29.-30.8. Ivarčko
25.-26.9. Kranjska Gora
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO 4X:
30.5. Ribnica
11.7. Plave
5.9. Ljubljana
12.9. Maribor
4.10. Ajdovščina
10.10. Plave
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Süddeutscher 4x Cup:

Reutlingen           25./26.April 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Bühlertal             13./14. Juni 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Großheppach       25./26. Juli (Disziplin 4X)
Winnenden          15./16. August 2009 (Disziplin Dual)
Aichwald             29./30. August 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Sulzbach-Laufen  12./13. September 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Wolfach              03./04. Oktober 2009 (Disziplin 4X)

----------------------------------------------------------------------
WC/WM:
- April 11-12 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Pietermaritzburg (RSA)
- May 2-3 UCI World Cup 4X Houffalize (BEL)
- May 9-10 UCI World Cup DHI La Bresse (FRA)
- May 16-17 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Vallnord (AND)
- June 6-7 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Fort William (GBR)
- June 20-21 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Maribor (SLO)
- July 25-26 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN)
- August 1-2 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Bromont (CAN)
- September 1-5 UCI DHI/4X World Championships Canberra (AUS)
- September 19-20 UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Schladming (AUT)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
EM:
- MTB Downhill Kranjska Gora (SLO) 13./14.6.
- MTB 4-Cross Ajdovscina (SLO) 27./28.6.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
IXS:
30.-31.05.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Verbier (CH)
11.-12.07.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Leogang (AUT) (gleichzeitig ÖM)
15.-16.08.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Châtel (FRA)
nicht bekannt! iXS European Downhill Cup #4 tbc (ITA)
12.-13.09.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Bischofsmais (GER)


21.-24.05.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
27.-28.06.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Rittershausen
25.-26.07.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad (gleichzeitig DM)
01.-02.08.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Oberwiesenthal
26.-27.09.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale


04.-05.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Chur (gleichzeitig SM)
18.-19.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Wiriehorn
29.-30.08.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Verbier
03.-04.10.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald
----------------------------------------------------------------------
sonstiges:
- Ixs Dirtmasters Festival 21-24.Mai 2009
- Meissner City Downhill in Meissen, Deutschland von 22-23.August 2009
- Vienna Air King 4-5.April 2009

----------


## Sendo

hat jemand ne ahnung wann genau das rennen in SAN REMO ist? Wenn ja wie schauts dort mit Modus und Teilnahme aus? Viele Starter, wenige Starter, stressiges Training, unstressiges Training?  :Wink:  
Hat evtl. schon wer die slowakitschen und sonstigen italienischen Termine ? 
Grüße Sendo

----------


## gCorp3

wo ist denn Avcê  ?
ich habs nicht gefunden  :Frown: 

mfG

----------


## zigec

Hallo!

Avče sind hier (in der nähe ist Tolmin oder Kanal ob Soči):
zemljevid.najdi.si/search_map...4%8De&tab=maps

----------


## Poison :)

danke für die antwort 
gibt es von der strecke/ rennen fotos? 
lg

----------


## Poison :)

*Zusammenfassung:*

*DH:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT DH:
24.01. - 25.01: Snow DH Zillertal
04.04. - 05.04: 8. Int. Radl-Roas im Schnee - Krippenstein
06.06. - 07.06: Semmering 4. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill
04.07. - 05.07: Windisch Garsten ASVÖ Wurbauer Downhill 2009
11.07. - 12.07: Leogang IXS European Cup #2 (gleichzeitig ÖM)
15.08. - 16.08: 3. 24 Stunden Downhill
10.09. - 13.09: 11.Worldgames of Mountainbiking
18.09. - 19.09: Schladming MTB WORLDCUP
25.09. - 27.09: Nordpark DH-Austria Cup Finale
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO DH:
25.04.  - 26.04. Avče
23.05.  - 24.05. Buzet (Hrv)
04.07.  - 05.07. Kranjska Gora
29.08.  - 30.08. Ivarčko
25.09.  - 26.09. Kranjska Gora
----------------------------------------------------------------------
IXS:
30.-31.05.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Verbier (CH)
11.-12.07.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Leogang (AUT)
15.-16.08.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Châtel (FRA)
??????????????  iXS European Downhill Cup #4 tbc (ITA)
12.-13.09.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Bischofsmais (GER)

21.-24.05.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
27.-28.06.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Rittershausen
25.-26.07.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad (gleichzeitig DM)
01.-02.08.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Oberwiesenthal
26.-27.09.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale

04.-05.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Chur (gleichzeitig SM)
18.-19.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Wiriehorn
29.-30.08.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Verbier
03.-04.10.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald

*4x:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT 4X:
- 30. Mai - Austria 4X Cup - KOPPL
- 29.-30. August 2009 - 4X St. Magarethen
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO 4X:
30.5. Ribnica
11.7. Plave
5.9. Ljubljana
12.9. Maribor
4.10. Ajdovščina
10.10. Plave
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Süddeutscher 4x Cup:
Reutlingen 25./26.April 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Bühlertal 13./14. Juni 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Großheppach 25./26. Juli (Disziplin 4X)
Winnenden 15./16. August 2009 (Disziplin Dual)
Aichwald 29./30. August 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Sulzbach-Laufen 12./13. September 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Wolfach 03./04. Oktober 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*WC/WM:*
- April 11-12 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Pietermaritzburg (RSA)
- May 2-3 UCI World Cup 4X Houffalize (BEL)
- May 9-10 UCI World Cup DHI La Bresse (FRA)
- May 16-17 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Vallnord (AND)
- June 6-7 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Fort William (GBR)
- June 20-21 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Maribor (SLO)
- July 25-26 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN)
- August 1-2 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Bromont (CAN)
- September 1-5 UCI DHI/4X World Championships Canberra (AUS)
- September 19-20 UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Schladming (AUT)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*EM:*
- MTB Downhill Kranjska Gora (SLO) 13./14.6.
- MTB 4-Cross Ajdovscina (SLO) 27./28.6.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*sonstiges:*
- Ixs Dirtmasters Festival 21-24.Mai 2009
- Meissner City Downhill in Meissen, Deutschland von 22-23.August 2009
- Vienna Air King 4-5.April 2009

----------


## Bruchpilot

video.mpora.com/watch/mEclEwaGh/


Da sind Fotos bzw. Videoausschnitte von mehreren slowenischen Rennen dabei.  Glaub die meisten Gatschausschnitte sind aus Avce.

----------


## .maraio.

Hier sind italienische und andere bewerbe gelistet,
keine ahnung wie glaubwürdig  :Question: 

www.dangerzonebike.com/index....id=3:newsflash

----------


## gilledelatourette

4X in St. Margerethen:

Rennen is jetzt am Sonntag dem 30.August 
Dirtparkeröffnung is am Samstag den 29. August mit möglichkeit auf der 4X zu trainieren..  bitte umändern ! Danke

----------


## Poison :)

*Zusammenfassung:*

*DH:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT DH:
24.01. - 25.01: Snow DH Zillertal
04.04. - 05.04: 8. Int. Radl-Roas im Schnee - Krippenstein
06.06. - 07.06: Semmering 4. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill
04.07. - 05.07: Windisch Garsten ASVÖ Wurbauer Downhill 2009
11.07. - 12.07: Leogang IXS European Cup #2 (gleichzeitig ÖM)
15.08. - 16.08: 3. 24 Stunden Downhill
10.09. - 13.09: 11.Worldgames of Mountainbiking
18.09. - 19.09: Schladming MTB WORLDCUP
25.09. - 27.09: Nordpark DH-Austria Cup Finale
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO DH:
25.04.  - 26.04. Avče
23.05.  - 24.05. Buzet (Hrv)
04.07.  - 05.07. Kranjska Gora
29.08.  - 30.08. Ivarčko
25.09.  - 26.09. Kranjska Gora
----------------------------------------------------------------------
IXS:
30.-31.05.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Verbier (CH)
11.-12.07.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Leogang (AUT)
15.-16.08.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Châtel (FRA)
??????????????  iXS European Downhill Cup #4 tbc (ITA)
12.-13.09.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Bischofsmais (GER)

21.-24.05.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
27.-28.06.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Rittershausen
25.-26.07.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad (gleichzeitig DM)
01.-02.08.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Oberwiesenthal
26.-27.09.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale

04.-05.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Chur (gleichzeitig SM)
18.-19.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Wiriehorn
29.-30.08.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Verbier
03.-04.10.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald

*4x:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT 4X:
- 30. Mai - Austria 4X Cup - KOPPL
- 30. August - 4X St. Magarethen
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO 4X:
30.5. Ribnica
11.7. Plave
5.9. Ljubljana
12.9. Maribor
4.10. Ajdovščina
10.10. Plave
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Süddeutscher 4x Cup:
Reutlingen 25./26.April 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Bühlertal 13./14. Juni 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Großheppach 25./26. Juli (Disziplin 4X)
Winnenden 15./16. August 2009 (Disziplin Dual)
Aichwald 29./30. August 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Sulzbach-Laufen 12./13. September 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Wolfach 03./04. Oktober 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*WC/WM:*
- April 11-12 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Pietermaritzburg (RSA)
- May 2-3 UCI World Cup 4X Houffalize (BEL)
- May 9-10 UCI World Cup DHI La Bresse (FRA)
- May 16-17 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Vallnord (AND)
- June 6-7 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Fort William (GBR)
- June 20-21 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Maribor (SLO)
- July 25-26 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN)
- August 1-2 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Bromont (CAN)
- September 1-5 UCI DHI/4X World Championships Canberra (AUS)
- September 19-20 UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Schladming (AUT)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*EM:*
- MTB Downhill Kranjska Gora (SLO) 13./14.6.
- MTB 4-Cross Ajdovscina (SLO) 27./28.6.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*sonstiges:*
- Ixs Dirtmasters Festival 21-24.Mai 2009
- Meissner City Downhill in Meissen, Deutschland von 22-23.August 2009
- Vienna Air King 4-5.April 2009

----------


## jackdaniels

Des is eigentlich a gscheid dicker 4X Kalender, da muas i amoi schaun das net zu Terminkolissionen kummt... :Wine:

----------


## salzburger

4X Kalender ist noch nicht fertig. Es wird einen Cup mit min. 4 Rennen geben

----------


## pagey

:Woot:  :Not Ripe:  :The Wave:

----------


## 4x_racer

Auserdem gibs wieder dieses Dual Rennen am 29.5 

www.sportadapter.com/

----------


## Biker753

wuhuuu ein hoch auf die terminplanung, freitag dual,samstag öm in koppl und sonntag schladming jawohl!!hat wer an privatjet zufällig zum herborgen oder an hubschrauber??
naja warum auch alles in einer saison machen wenn mans auch an einem wochenende kann

----------


## 4x_racer

> wuhuuu ein hoch auf die terminplanung, freitag dual,samstag öm in koppl und sonntag schladming jawohl!!hat wer an privatjet zufällig zum herborgen oder an hubschrauber??
> naja warum auch alles in einer saison machen wenn mans auch an einem wochenende kann


Was meinst du mit "sonntag (31.5.09) schladming"???, do is ja gor nix an dem sonntag...

----------


## Bine

haben wir auch schon gesehen, deswegen haben wir den zeitplan für ÖM und austria cup (koppl) auch sehr eng angesetzt...geht zwar schon um 9uhr los, aber dafür sind wir dann früher fertig und ist sicher kein nachteil für jene, die am nächsten tag nach schladming fahren möchten!

----------


## M.S.

Kann man den Dual Slalom in Schladming nur mit DH Lizenz fahren oder auch ohne in der Ausschreibung  steht nur mit DH Lizenz

----------


## Biker753

> Was meinst du mit "sonntag (31.5.09) schladming"???, do is ja gor nix an dem sonntag...


glaubst du

----------


## 4x_racer

> glaubst du


ok, dann klär mich mal auf, 


Freitag,29.5.09: Dual Nachtslalom in Schladming
Samstag,30.8.09: Koppl 4x ÖM/AC
Sonntag,31.5.09:???????

----------


## Biker753

wirst dann eh sehn

----------


## 4x_racer

> wirst dann eh sehn


lol dur ned so kuhl oida und sog ma um wos am sonntag den 31. geht  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> lol dur ned so kuhl oida und sog ma um wos am sonntag den 31. geht


die wolln die scheinbar nicht dabei habn', bei wos a immer  :Big Grin: 
schaust am 31. halt einfach hin, kleiner tippo  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

> lol dur ned so kuhl oida und sog ma um wos am sonntag den 31. geht

 oida bist du lästig 
wirst scho noch wo lesen wenns offiziell is...   :Confused:

----------


## 4x_racer

> oida bist du lästig
> 
> wirst scho noch wo lesen wenns offiziell is...


jo sorry...


                              ...und jetzt abwarten  :Wink:

----------


## Bine

falls es jemand noch nicht weiß, da es noch nicht in der zusammenfassung steht.

30.Mai: *Österreichische Meisterschaft* - 4X, Austrian 4X Cup und Cross Country Marathon in KOPPL bei Salzburg

weil die frage bereits des öfteren aufgetaucht ist: die 4X rennen werden nur samstags stattfinden!!!

nähere infos folgen!!

----------


## pAz

*Zusammenfassung:*

*DH:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT DH:
24.01. - 25.01: Snow DH Zillertal
04.04. - 05.04: 8. Int. Radl-Roas im Schnee - Krippenstein
06.06. - 07.06: Semmering 4. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill
04.07. - 05.07: Windisch Garsten ASVÖ Wurbauer Downhill 2009
11.07. - 12.07: Leogang IXS European Cup #2 (gleichzeitig ÖM)
15.08. - 16.08: 3. 24 Stunden Downhill
10.09. - 13.09: 11.Worldgames of Mountainbiking
18.09. - 19.09: Schladming MTB WORLDCUP
25.09. - 27.09: Nordpark DH-Austria Cup Finale
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO DH:
25.04.  - 26.04. Avče
23.05.  - 24.05. Buzet (Hrv)
04.07.  - 05.07. Kranjska Gora
29.08.  - 30.08. Ivarčko
25.09.  - 26.09. Kranjska Gora
----------------------------------------------------------------------
IXS:
30.-31.05.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Verbier (CH)
11.-12.07.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Leogang (AUT)
15.-16.08.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Châtel (FRA)
??????????????  iXS European Downhill Cup #4 tbc (ITA)
12.-13.09.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Bischofsmais (GER)

21.-24.05.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
27.-28.06.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Rittershausen
25.-26.07.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad (gleichzeitig DM)
01.-02.08.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Oberwiesenthal
26.-27.09.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale

04.-05.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Chur (gleichzeitig SM)
18.-19.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Wiriehorn
29.-30.08.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Verbier
03.-04.10.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald

*4x:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT 4X:
- 30. Mai - *ÖM*+Austria 4X Cup - KOPPL (+XC)
- 30. August - 4X St. Magarethen
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO 4X:
30.5. Ribnica
11.7. Plave
5.9. Ljubljana
12.9. Maribor
4.10. Ajdovščina
10.10. Plave
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Süddeutscher 4x Cup:
Reutlingen 25./26.April 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Bühlertal 13./14. Juni 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Großheppach 25./26. Juli (Disziplin 4X)
Winnenden 15./16. August 2009 (Disziplin Dual)
Aichwald 29./30. August 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Sulzbach-Laufen 12./13. September 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Wolfach 03./04. Oktober 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*WC/WM:*
- April 11-12 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Pietermaritzburg (RSA)
- May 2-3 UCI World Cup 4X Houffalize (BEL)
- May 9-10 UCI World Cup DHI La Bresse (FRA)
- May 16-17 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Vallnord (AND)
- June 6-7 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Fort William (GBR)
- June 20-21 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Maribor (SLO)
- July 25-26 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN)
- August 1-2 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Bromont (CAN)
- September 1-5 UCI DHI/4X World Championships Canberra (AUS)
- September 19-20 UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Schladming (AUT)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*EM:*
- MTB Downhill Kranjska Gora (SLO) 13./14.6.
- MTB 4-Cross Ajdovscina (SLO) 27./28.6.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*sonstiges:*
- Ixs Dirtmasters Festival 21-24.Mai 2009
- Meissner City Downhill in Meissen, Deutschland von 22-23.August 2009
- Vienna Air King 4-5.April 2009

----------


## GloryRacer

weiß wer wie es mit dem urban rodeo steht?

mfg

----------


## 4x_racer

Jetzt isses offiziell: So, 31.5 4x Cup in Schladming, www.sportadapter.com

----------


## klamsi

> Jetzt isses offiziell: So, 31.5 4x Cup in Schladming, www.sportadapter.com


Super Termin  :Way To Go:

----------


## pagey

jo sowas gibts a nur in österreich...  :Rolleyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

aber wir solltn froh sein dass es überhaupt rennen gibt...(auch wenn die hälfte davon an einem wochenende is)

----------


## 4x_racer

Der Night-Slalom am Fr. zählt aber nicht zu 4x Cup oder ? Zumindest wars letztes Jahr so !?

----------


## salzburger

night slalom hat nichts mit 4x zu tun und hat bzw. wird auch nie zu einem 4x cup zählen

die termine ergeben sich daraus, dass beide veranstalter am gleichen wochenende auch grosse xc oder marathon veranstaltungen haben und die vorhendenen ressourcen gleich für ein 4x rennen mitnutzen wollen.

----------


## pAz

> die termine ergeben sich daraus, dass beide veranstalter am gleichen wochenende auch grosse xc oder marathon veranstaltungen haben


dann liegt hier der fehler.
beide marathons wird kaum wer fahren, also wirkt sich auch hier sicher auf die starterzahl aus...

----------


## pAz

*Zusammenfassung:*

*DH:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT DH:
24.01. - 25.01: Snow DH Zillertal
04.04. - 05.04: 8. Int. Radl-Roas im Schnee - Krippenstein
06.06. - 07.06: Semmering 4. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill
04.07. - 05.07: Windisch Garsten ASVÖ Wurbauer Downhill 2009
11.07. - 12.07: Leogang IXS European Cup #2 (gleichzeitig ÖM)
15.08. - 16.08: 3. 24 Stunden Downhill
10.09. - 13.09: 11.Worldgames of Mountainbiking
18.09. - 19.09: Schladming MTB WORLDCUP
25.09. - 27.09: Nordpark DH-Austria Cup Finale
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO DH:
25.04.  - 26.04. Avče
23.05.  - 24.05. Buzet (Hrv)
04.07.  - 05.07. Kranjska Gora
29.08.  - 30.08. Ivarčko
25.09.  - 26.09. Kranjska Gora
----------------------------------------------------------------------
IXS:
30.-31.05.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Verbier (CH)
11.-12.07.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Leogang (AUT)
15.-16.08.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Châtel (FRA)
??????????????  iXS European Downhill Cup #4 tbc (ITA)
12.-13.09.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Bischofsmais (GER)

21.-24.05.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
27.-28.06.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Rittershausen
25.-26.07.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad (gleichzeitig DM)
01.-02.08.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Oberwiesenthal
26.-27.09.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale

04.-05.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Chur (gleichzeitig SM)
18.-19.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Wiriehorn
29.-30.08.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Verbier
03.-04.10.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald

*4x:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT 4X:
- 30. Mai - *ÖM*+Austria 4X Cup - Koppl (+XC)
- 31. Mai - Austria 4X Cup - Schladming
- 30. August - Austria 4X Cup - St. Magarethen
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO 4X:
30.5. Ribnica
11.7. Plave
5.9. Ljubljana
12.9. Maribor
4.10. Ajdovščina
10.10. Plave
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Süddeutscher 4x Cup:
Reutlingen 25./26.April 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Bühlertal 13./14. Juni 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Großheppach 25./26. Juli (Disziplin 4X)
Winnenden 15./16. August 2009 (Disziplin Dual)
Aichwald 29./30. August 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Sulzbach-Laufen 12./13. September 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Wolfach 03./04. Oktober 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*WC/WM:*
- April 11-12 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Pietermaritzburg (RSA)
- May 2-3 UCI World Cup 4X Houffalize (BEL)
- May 9-10 UCI World Cup DHI La Bresse (FRA)
- May 16-17 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Vallnord (AND)
- June 6-7 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Fort William (GBR)
- June 20-21 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Maribor (SLO)
- July 25-26 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN)
- August 1-2 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Bromont (CAN)
- September 1-5 UCI DHI/4X World Championships Canberra (AUS)
- September 19-20 UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Schladming (AUT)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*EM:*
- MTB Downhill Kranjska Gora (SLO) 13./14.6.
- MTB 4-Cross Ajdovscina (SLO) 27./28.6.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*sonstiges:*
- Ixs Dirtmasters Festival 21-24.Mai 2009
- Meissner City Downhill in Meissen, Deutschland von 22-23.August 2009
- Vienna Air King 4-5.April 2009
- Sommernachtslalom Planai 29. Mai

----------


## Bine

> dann liegt hier der fehler.
> beide marathons wird kaum wer fahren, also wirkt sich auch hier sicher auf die starterzahl aus...


irgendwie ist das halt auch nicht so einfach einen passenden termin zu finden!  :Wink:

----------


## tribune

Zusammenfassung:[/B]

*DH:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT DH:
24.01. - 25.01: Snow DH Zillertal
04.04. - 05.04: 8. Int. Radl-Roas im Schnee - Krippenstein
06.06. - 07.06: Semmering 4. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill
04.07. - 05.07: Windisch Garsten ASVÖ Wurbauer Downhill 2009
11.07. - 12.07: Leogang IXS European Cup #2 (gleichzeitig ÖM)
15.08. - 16.08: 3. 24 Stunden Downhill
10.09. - 13.09: 11.Worldgames of Mountainbiking
18.09. - 19.09: Schladming MTB WORLDCUP
25.09. - 27.09: Nordpark DH-Austria Cup Finale
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO DH:
25.04.  - 26.04. Avče
23.05.  - 24.05. Buzet (Hrv)
04.07.  - 05.07. Kranjska Gora
29.08.  - 30.08. Ivarčko
25.09.  - 26.09. Kranjska Gora
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Belgien DH

31/05/09 - Huy
28/06/09 - Chaudfontaine
01/08/09 - Mons
12/09/09 - Bouillon
04/10/09 - Namur
----------------------------------------------------------------------
IXS:
30.-31.05.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Verbier (CH)
11.-12.07.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Leogang (AUT)
15.-16.08.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Châtel (FRA)
??????????????  iXS European Downhill Cup #4 tbc (ITA)
12.-13.09.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Bischofsmais (GER)

21.-24.05.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
27.-28.06.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Rittershausen
25.-26.07.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad (gleichzeitig DM)
01.-02.08.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Oberwiesenthal
26.-27.09.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale

04.-05.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Chur (gleichzeitig SM)
18.-19.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Wiriehorn
29.-30.08.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Verbier
03.-04.10.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald

*4x:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT 4X:
- 30. Mai - *ÖM*+Austria 4X Cup - Koppl (+XC)
- 31. Mai - Austria 4X Cup - Schladming
- 30. August - Austria 4X Cup - St. Magarethen
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO 4X:
30.5. Ribnica
11.7. Plave
5.9. Ljubljana
12.9. Maribor
4.10. Ajdovščina
10.10. Plave
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Süddeutscher 4x Cup:
Reutlingen 25./26.April 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Bühlertal 13./14. Juni 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Großheppach 25./26. Juli (Disziplin 4X)
Winnenden 15./16. August 2009 (Disziplin Dual)
Aichwald 29./30. August 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Sulzbach-Laufen 12./13. September 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Wolfach 03./04. Oktober 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*WC/WM:*
- April 11-12 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Pietermaritzburg (RSA)
- May 2-3 UCI World Cup 4X Houffalize (BEL)
- May 9-10 UCI World Cup DHI La Bresse (FRA)
- May 16-17 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Vallnord (AND)
- June 6-7 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Fort William (GBR)
- June 20-21 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Maribor (SLO)
- July 25-26 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN)
- August 1-2 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Bromont (CAN)
- September 1-5 UCI DHI/4X World Championships Canberra (AUS)
- September 19-20 UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Schladming (AUT)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*EM:*
- MTB Downhill Kranjska Gora (SLO) 13./14.6.
- MTB 4-Cross Ajdovscina (SLO) 27./28.6.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*sonstiges:*
- Ixs Dirtmasters Festival 21-24.Mai 2009
- Meissner City Downhill in Meissen, Deutschland von 22-23.August 2009
- Vienna Air King 4-5.April 2009
- Sommernachtslalom Planai 29. Mai

----------


## Shenyang

Weiß nicht ob es schon gepostet wurde, aber hier werden sie geholfen bezüglich italienische Rennen:

www.federciclismo.it/attivita...l/downhill.asp

lg

Nachtrag: Im Downhillfenster(termine) sind auch 4X und Downhill Marathon Termine enthalten.

----------


## Laubfrosch

weiss jemand was von den tschechischen DH rennen?

----------


## Marzoccher

kann mir irgendwer sagen, ob man für italienische rennen eine lizenz braucht? hab da mal was gehört, dass man dort eigtl nur mit lizenz starten darf... kanns mir aba irgendwie nit vorstelln...
mfg

----------


## Laubfrosch

soweit ich weiss is das in CZ auch so.

ob das für die italienischen ixs cup rennen auch gilt weiss ich ned

egal ich hab mir ne lizenz geholt für dieses jahr, auch aus genau diesem grund

----------


## Bruchpilot

In italien gibt ers sehr viele verschiedene lizenzen. Hab aber noch nie gehört dass man ohne lizenz nicht starten darf!

Am besten Rennveranstalter anschreiben!

----------


## Shenyang

> kann mir irgendwer sagen, ob man für italienische rennen eine lizenz braucht? hab da mal was gehört, dass man dort eigtl nur mit lizenz starten darf... kanns mir aba irgendwie nit vorstelln...
> mfg



Weiß es auch nicht. Aber wenn du nicht Elite starten möchtest, aber auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst wengen Auslandsrennen, dann hol dir einfach eine Hobbylizenz!

----------


## Ximi

In Italien geht ohne Lizenz gaaaar nix. Tagespass für Funclass gibt´s durt net.
Haben da letztes Jahr in Ravascletto die nette Erfahrung gemacht. Naja, is der Kollege halt wandern gongan. Weil ohne Startnummer is a nix mit liftfahrn inkl. Bike.
Also wenn jemand vor hat ein italienisches Rennen in der Funclass zu fahren, ÖRV-Lizenz lösen.

----------


## Marzoccher

aha ok danke für di infos! also mit  hobbylizenz müssts gehn...

----------


## salzburger

Wenns der Kinderradlfahrer ned macht dann machs ich:

BMX Termine in Österreich bzw. grenznahe Rennen die zur österreich.-ungarischen Meisterschaft zählen.

Ich möchte ganz stark hervorheben, dass es jedem mit einer gültigen BMX Crusier Lizenz (kostet nur 5 Euro oder so) gestattet ist mit dem MTB in der Cruiserklasse zu starten (auch bei der ÖM!!).
Macht echt Spass und ist ein super Training für 4X.

BMX (Österreich):

09.05. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Sopron / HUN
10.05. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Sopron / HUN
23.05. NÖLM + ARBÖ - Cup Vösendorf
24.05. NÖLM + ARBÖ - Cup Vösendorf
14.06. STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup Baierdorf
20.06. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Gencsapati / HUN
21.06. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Gencsapati / HUN
27.06. STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup Veitsch
04.07. ÖSTERREICHISCHE MEISTERSCHAFT Bludenz
05.07. ÖSTERREICHISCHE MEISTERSCHAFT Bludenz
15.08. Arlberg Quellfrisch Open Bludenz
16.08. Lauf zur Deutsch Schweizer Meisterschaft, VLBG-LM Bludenz
29.08. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Mühlen
30.08. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Mühlen
05.09. STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup Veitsch + NÖLM + ARBÖ Cup
06.09. STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup Veitsch + NÖLM + ARBÖ Cup
12.09. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Baierdorf STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup
13.09. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft + STMK.LM + Baierdorf STMK.LM + St.Nachwuchscup
03.10. NÖLM + ARBÖ Cup Vösendorf
04.10. NÖLM + ARBÖ Cup Vösendorf

+ der letzte Termin vom 4X Cup:
05.9.2009 Schladming 4X Cup Final

----------


## pAz

*Zusammenfassung:*

*DH:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT DH:
24.01. - 25.01: Snow DH Zillertal
04.04. - 05.04: 8. Int. Radl-Roas im Schnee - Krippenstein
06.06. - 07.06: Semmering 4. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill
04.07. - 05.07: Windisch Garsten ASVÖ Wurbauer Downhill 2009
11.07. - 12.07: Leogang IXS European Cup #2 (gleichzeitig ÖM)
15.08. - 16.08: 3. 24 Stunden Downhill
10.09. - 13.09: 11.Worldgames of Mountainbiking
18.09. - 19.09: Schladming MTB WORLDCUP
25.09. - 27.09: Nordpark DH-Austria Cup Finale
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO DH:
25.04.  - 26.04. Avče
23.05.  - 24.05. Buzet (Hrv)
04.07.  - 05.07. Kranjska Gora
29.08.  - 30.08. Ivarčko
25.09.  - 26.09. Kranjska Gora
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Belgien DH

31/05/09 - Huy
28/06/09 - Chaudfontaine
01/08/09 - Mons
12/09/09 - Bouillon
04/10/09 - Namur
----------------------------------------------------------------------
IXS:
30.-31.05.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Verbier (CH)
11.-12.07.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Leogang (AUT)
15.-16.08.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Châtel (FRA)
??????????????  iXS European Downhill Cup #4 tbc (ITA)
12.-13.09.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Bischofsmais (GER)

21.-24.05.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
27.-28.06.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Rittershausen
25.-26.07.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad (gleichzeitig DM)
01.-02.08.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Oberwiesenthal
26.-27.09.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale

04.-05.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Chur (gleichzeitig SM)
18.-19.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Wiriehorn
29.-30.08.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Verbier
03.-04.10.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald

*4x:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT 4X:
- 30. Mai - ÖM + Austria 4X Cup - Koppl (+XC)
- 31. Mai - Austria 4X Cup - Schladming
- 30. August - Austria 4X Cup - St. Magarethen
- 05.September - Austria  4X Cup Final - Schladming
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO 4X:
30.5. Ribnica
11.7. Plave
5.9. Ljubljana
12.9. Maribor
4.10. Ajdovščina
10.10. Plave
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Süddeutscher 4x Cup:
Reutlingen 25./26.April 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Bühlertal 13./14. Juni 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Großheppach 25./26. Juli (Disziplin 4X)
Winnenden 15./16. August 2009 (Disziplin Dual)
Aichwald 29./30. August 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Sulzbach-Laufen 12./13. September 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Wolfach 03./04. Oktober 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*WC/WM:*
- April 11-12 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Pietermaritzburg (RSA)
- May 2-3 UCI World Cup 4X Houffalize (BEL)
- May 9-10 UCI World Cup DHI La Bresse (FRA)
- May 16-17 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Vallnord (AND)
- June 6-7 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Fort William (GBR)
- June 20-21 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Maribor (SLO)
- July 25-26 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN)
- August 1-2 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Bromont (CAN)
- September 1-5 UCI DHI/4X World Championships Canberra (AUS)
- September 19-20 UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Schladming (AUT)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*EM:*
- MTB Downhill Kranjska Gora (SLO) 13./14.6.
- MTB 4-Cross Ajdovscina (SLO) 27./28.6.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*BMX:*
(jedem mit einer gültigen BMX Crusier Lizenz (kostet nur ca. 5 Euro) ist gestattet mit dem MTB in der Cruiserklasse zu starten (auch bei der ÖM!!))
09.05. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Sopron / HUN
10.05. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Sopron / HUN
23.05. NÖLM + ARBÖ - Cup Vösendorf
24.05. NÖLM + ARBÖ - Cup Vösendorf
14.06. STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup Baierdorf
20.06. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Gencsapati / HUN
21.06. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Gencsapati / HUN
27.06. STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup Veitsch
04.07. ÖSTERREICHISCHE MEISTERSCHAFT Bludenz
05.07. ÖSTERREICHISCHE MEISTERSCHAFT Bludenz
15.08. Arlberg Quellfrisch Open Bludenz
16.08. Lauf zur Deutsch Schweizer Meisterschaft, VLBG-LM Bludenz
29.08. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Mühlen
30.08. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Mühlen
05.09. STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup Veitsch + NÖLM + ARBÖ Cup
06.09. STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup Veitsch + NÖLM + ARBÖ Cup
12.09. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Baierdorf STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup
13.09. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft + STMK.LM + Baierdorf STMK.LM + St.Nachwuchscup
03.10. NÖLM + ARBÖ Cup Vösendorf
04.10. NÖLM + ARBÖ Cup Vösendorf
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*sonstiges:*
- Ixs Dirtmasters Festival 21-24.Mai 2009
- Meissner City Downhill in Meissen, Deutschland von 22-23.August 2009
- Vienna Air King 4-5.April 2009
- Sommernachtslalom Planai 29. Mai

----------


## shorty1607

hat wer infos:
1) warum is Kranjska Gora 2.mal im Kalender?
2) gibts an Kalender der intal. DH Rennen?
3) welche Bewerbe gibts bei den 11.Worldgames of Mountainbiking?
thx

----------


## pAz

> 1) warum is Kranjska Gora 2.mal im Kalender?

 dazu wurde weiter oben schon was geschrieben.musst suchen.   

> 2) gibts an Kalender der intal. DH Rennen?

 hier werden sie geholfen: www.federciclismo.it/attivita...lendario09.asp   

> 3) welche Bewerbe gibts bei den 11.Worldgames of Mountainbiking?

 ich denk mal die selben wie 08.
also marathon,XC,dh und Freeride X (wiesenslalom zu 4.)

----------


## pAz

*Zusammenfassung:*

*DH:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT DH:
24.01. - 25.01: Snow DH Zillertal
04.04. - 05.04: 8. Int. Radl-Roas im Schnee - Krippenstein
06.06. - 07.06: Semmering 4. Zau[:ber:]g Downhill
04.07. - 05.07: Windisch Garsten ASVÖ Wurbauer Downhill 2009
11.07. - 12.07: Leogang IXS European Cup #2 (gleichzeitig ÖM)
15.08. - 16.08: 3. 24 Stunden Downhill
10.09. - 13.09: 11.Worldgames of Mountainbiking
18.09. - 19.09: Schladming MTB WORLDCUP
25.09. - 27.09: Nordpark DH-Austria Cup Finale
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO DH:
25.04.  - 26.04. Avče
23.05.  - 24.05. Buzet (Hrv)
04.07.  - 05.07. Kranjska Gora
29.08.  - 30.08. Ivarčko
25.09.  - 26.09. Kranjska Gora
----------------------------------------------------------------------
ITA DH:
www.federciclismo.it/attivita...lendario09.asp
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Belgien DH:
31/05/09 - Huy
28/06/09 - Chaudfontaine
01/08/09 - Mons
12/09/09 - Bouillon
04/10/09 - Namur
----------------------------------------------------------------------
IXS:
30.-31.05.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Verbier (CH)
11.-12.07.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Leogang (AUT)
15.-16.08.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Châtel (FRA)
??????????????  iXS European Downhill Cup #4 tbc (ITA)
12.-13.09.2009 iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Bischofsmais (GER)

21.-24.05.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
27.-28.06.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Rittershausen
25.-26.07.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #3 Bad Wildbad (gleichzeitig DM)
01.-02.08.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Oberwiesenthal
26.-27.09.2009 iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Thale

04.-05.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Chur (gleichzeitig SM)
18.-19.07.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Wiriehorn
29.-30.08.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Verbier
03.-04.10.2009 iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald

*4x:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
AUT 4X:
- 30. Mai - ÖM + Austria 4X Cup - Koppl (+XC)
- 31. Mai - Austria 4X Cup - Schladming
- 30. August - Austria 4X Cup - St. Magarethen
- 05.September - Austria  4X Cup Final - Schladming
----------------------------------------------------------------------
SLO 4X:
30.5. Ribnica
11.7. Plave
5.9. Ljubljana
12.9. Maribor
4.10. Ajdovščina
10.10. Plave
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Süddeutscher 4x Cup:
Reutlingen 25./26.April 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Bühlertal 13./14. Juni 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Großheppach 25./26. Juli (Disziplin 4X)
Winnenden 15./16. August 2009 (Disziplin Dual)
Aichwald 29./30. August 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Sulzbach-Laufen 12./13. September 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
Wolfach 03./04. Oktober 2009 (Disziplin 4X)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*WC/WM:*
- April 11-12 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Pietermaritzburg (RSA)
- May 2-3 UCI World Cup 4X Houffalize (BEL)
- May 9-10 UCI World Cup DHI La Bresse (FRA)
- May 16-17 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Vallnord (AND)
- June 6-7 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Fort William (GBR)
- June 20-21 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Maribor (SLO)
- July 25-26 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN)
- August 1-2 UCI World Cup DHI/4X Bromont (CAN)
- September 1-5 UCI DHI/4X World Championships Canberra (AUS)
- September 19-20 UCI World Cup XCO/DHI/4X Schladming (AUT)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*EM:*
- MTB Downhill Kranjska Gora (SLO) 13./14.6.
- MTB 4-Cross Ajdovscina (SLO) 27./28.6.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*BMX:*
(jedem mit einer gültigen BMX Crusier Lizenz (kostet nur ca. 5 Euro) ist gestattet mit dem MTB in der Cruiserklasse zu starten (auch bei der ÖM!!))
09.05. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Sopron / HUN
10.05. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Sopron / HUN
23.05. NÖLM + ARBÖ - Cup Vösendorf
24.05. NÖLM + ARBÖ - Cup Vösendorf
14.06. STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup Baierdorf
20.06. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Gencsapati / HUN
21.06. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Gencsapati / HUN
27.06. STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup Veitsch
04.07. ÖSTERREICHISCHE MEISTERSCHAFT Bludenz
05.07. ÖSTERREICHISCHE MEISTERSCHAFT Bludenz
15.08. Arlberg Quellfrisch Open Bludenz
16.08. Lauf zur Deutsch Schweizer Meisterschaft, VLBG-LM Bludenz
29.08. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Mühlen
30.08. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Mühlen
05.09. STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup Veitsch + NÖLM + ARBÖ Cup
06.09. STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup Veitsch + NÖLM + ARBÖ Cup
12.09. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft Baierdorf STMK.LM + Steirischer Nachwuchscup
13.09. Österr. – Ung. Meisterschaft + STMK.LM + Baierdorf STMK.LM + St.Nachwuchscup
03.10. NÖLM + ARBÖ Cup Vösendorf
04.10. NÖLM + ARBÖ Cup Vösendorf
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*sonstiges:*
- Ixs Dirtmasters Festival 21-24.Mai 2009
- Meissner City Downhill in Meissen, Deutschland von 22-23.August 2009
- Vienna Air King 4-5.April 2009
- Sommernachtslalom Planai 29. Mai

----------


## smoe

genau genommen sind ja 3 rennen in kranska gora  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

mehr infos? :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

infos zu tschechischen rennen bitte^^

----------


## noox

29. März 2009: Glacierbike Downhill Saas-Fee: https://www.downhill-board.com/50494...-saas-fee.html

----------


## jackdaniels

Für die motivierten 4X-Fahrer, CZE-Termine!

*Czech 4X Cup:* 
#1 31.05. Prague Polis.13
#2 05.07. Sumperk
#3 22.08. Tosovice
#4 04.10. Litomerice
*Czech 4X League:*
#01 16.05. Kraslice (DS)
#02 17.05. Kraslice (4X)
#03 30.05. Prague Polis.13 (4X) 
#04 06.06. Utery (DS)
#05 07.06. Utery (4X)
#06 18.07. Mlada Boleslav (DS)
#07 19.07. Mlada Boleslav (4X)
#08 01.08. As (DS)
#09 02.08. As (4X)
#10 08.08. Kraslice (DS)
#11 09.08. Kraslice (4X)
#12 28.09. Pec pod Snezkou? (to be confirmed!)
*Moravian 4X League:*
#1 11.04. Mankovice
#2 03.05. Moravka
#3 13.06. Tosovice
#4 20.06. Dolni Morava
#5 04.07. Sumperk
#6 08.08. Prerov
#7 10.10. Znojmo
*Other events:*
09.08. Grand Prix of Prerov, Prerov

Quelle: Zdenek Pol | Polis.Media

----------


## pagey

wennst des alles fahrst kannst eine saison lang auf meine kosten jacky trinkn  :Mr. Yellow: 


die tschechn haben jetz aber ned an jeder location auch noch einen slalom track !? ...  :Confused:

----------


## Laubfrosch

find ich gut.

hab persönlich auf dual slalom mehr bock als auf 4x.

----------


## jackdaniels

Find des auch net schlecht mit die Slaloms, 4X brauchst bei denen eh net foan, jetzt wird amoi da routenplaner aktiviert

----------


## Laubfrosch

kannst an rießen roadtrip machen und alle rennen mitnehmen.

----------


## Kinderradlfahrer

> Find des auch net schlecht mit die Slaloms, 4X brauchst bei denen eh net foan, jetzt wird amoi da routenplaner aktiviert


wie schauts aus, 31.5. Prag? Oder is des zu früh in der Saison um sich von den Tschechen herbrennen zu lassen?

Edit: ziehe meine Anfrage zurück, bin grad drauf hingewiesen worden dass da Schladming is :-) Kann mi no immer ned an den Doppeltermin gewöhnen...

----------


## pagey

> find ich gut.
> 
> hab persönlich auf dual slalom mehr bock als auf 4x.


auf einer slalom streckn hät ich auch grossen bock aber wenns nur einfach zu zweit am 4x track is wo dann am nächsten tag 4x gfahrn wird ists eher uninteressant... also natürlich ned schlecht und gut das des machn aber eben ka richtiger DS !

----------


## Laubfrosch

ja das is klar. 

ne mich würde so a richtige dualslalom jucken.

fang ja etz an 4x / dual / pumptrack nebenher zu trainiern. 

rennen fahrn möchte ich nicht. 
also aufjedenfall kein 4x.
dual evtl schon.

----------


## jackdaniels

Kannst alles von Wien aus vergessn...420-580 Schlaglocherversäuchte LandstrassnKM entfernt, lt. Routenplaner 6h aufwärts Fahrzeit...is einzige is Mlada Boleslav (343 Km/5h 28min).

Na dann werdn ma hoit nur in Österreich fahrn...

----------


## pagey

10.10 znojmo is a katzensprung von wien aber so spät gfreuts dann keinen mehr  :Wink:

----------


## salzburger

> Kannst alles von Wien aus vergessn...420-580 Schlaglocherversäuchte LandstrassnKM entfernt, lt. Routenplaner 6h aufwärts Fahrzeit...is einzige is Mlada Boleslav (343 Km/5h 28min).
> 
> Na dann werdn ma hoit nur in Österreich fahrn...


Aber es war doch damals ein schöner "Tagesausflug" nach Litomerice. Waren eh nur 5h hin und 5h retour. Wenn man bedenkt das wir gemeinsam sicher auf eine Trainingsdauer von 3h und 20min (Ich bin ca. 3h gefahren + deine 20min bis dein Lenker gebrochen ist :-)gekommen sind dann hat sich das schon ausgezahlt!? 
Nicht zu vergessen den Slalom zwischen den dicken Autos die ohne Vorwarnug bei jeder zweiten Nu.....e am Grenzübergang eine Vollbremsung hingelegt haben.

----------


## jackdaniels

@Salzburger: Des war wirklich a feiner Tag, 10 Stunden im Auto und 20min am Radl,...

----------


## noox

Downhill-Termine in Polen:
-------------------------
26. April 2009  Myslenice - Chelm 
17. Mai 2009  Miedzybrodzie Zywieckie- Zar 
19. Juli 2009 Wisla - Stozek 
23. August 2009 4th edition 

Mehr: www.freestyle.pl/downhill/eng/

----------


## Laubfrosch

myslenice sollte ja als zumbi fahrer eigentlich pflicht sein. aber ich kann net.
zu weit weg und am 1mai gehts scho nach wildbad bis zum 3.

----------


## Laubfrosch

weiss jemand wann die anmeldung für semmering DH online geht?

----------


## slayer80

Details zum Rennen? Die Bikepark-Semmering-HP ist irgendwie etwas leer...
Wie ist die Strecke so?

----------


## Laubfrosch

zur DH kann ich keine angaben machen. ausser zu dem stück das auch bei dem 24h dh dabei ist. 

kurvig.

----------


## Sanchez

ned schwer, paar schneller stückerln, im prinzip nur eine "schlüsselstelle" (die nach ein paar mal fahren eig. keine mehr is), paar kleinere sprünge, nix arges, paar anlieger, steinig/wurzlig beides gemischt, macht aber schon sehr viel spaß bzw. find ichs sehr flowig. zahlt sich aus hinzufahren...

----------


## Roadrunner22

hey jungs..hat jemand ahnung von den 4x rennen in CZ?..wegen lizenz etc..un ob da ma einer nen link hat...wo man pa mehr infos bekomm unso..

----------


## pAz

> Wie ist die Strecke so?


mMn eine der besten strecken in Ö, zumindest macht sie mir sehr viel spaß.
nicht sehr anspruchsvoll (ausser wie gesagt im nassen 1 stelle), aber um schnell zu sein auch wieder ned so leicht, weil es teilweise etwas flache waldpassagen gibt wos auf linie und schwung halten ankommt.
mir gefallen strecken dieser art, auch schöne anllieger und schnelle kurven drinnen.

lg

----------


## mankra

Klar, um schneller als andere zu sein, ist auch auf einer einfachen Strecke wiederum schwierig.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Anmeldung für Semmering DH ist online!

ride-FX - wertlos Racing is mit am Start  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

> Nenngeld:
> € 40,- inkl. Liftkarte für Samstag und Sonntag
> € 35,- für Junioren inkl. Liftkarte für Samstag und Sonntag
> € 30,- für Saisonkarten und GraVity Card Besitzer
> € 25,- für Junioren, welche eine Saisonkarte oder GraVity Card besitzen


schwer in ordnung! freu mich schon

----------


## MoMo71

Das Team Bodenhaftung aus Deutschland wird auch mit 2 Fahrern an den Start gehen, freuen uns schon.

----------


## slayer80

Auch dabei!! :-)

Hier noch der Link zur Anmeldung:

www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/b...ownhill-2009//

----------


## slayer80

Tabarz in Ostdeutschland wurde glaube ich noch nicht erwähnt. C1 Rennen, wie jedes Jahr Mitte August (14. bis 16. 8. 2009), 

Info: www.downhill-am-inselsberg.de

Strecke rockt!! Schön grosse Sprünge, Flow, Speed, Fahrtechnik.

----------


## smoe

gibts schon eine anmeldung für den 4x in schladming?! hab schon bissl gesucht aber nix gefunden!

----------


## slayer80

> gibts schon eine anmeldung für den 4x in schladming?! hab schon bissl gesucht aber nix gefunden!


Zum WC meldet man sich über den jeweiligen Radsportbund an... in D also den BDR, in Ö vermutlich das Äquivalent.

Auf der BDR-Seite gibt es auch ein Anmeldeformular. Beim 4X gibt es zum Glück die 20-Punkte-Regel wie im DH noch nicht.

----------


## klamsi

> Zum WC meldet man sich über den jeweiligen Radsportbund an... in D also den BDR, in Ö vermutlich das Äquivalent.
> 
> Auf der BDR-Seite gibt es auch ein Anmeldeformular. Beim 4X gibt es zum Glück die 20-Punkte-Regel wie im DH noch nicht.


Am 31.5 findet in Schladming ein 4x Rennen statt (Austria-Cup wenn ich mich nicht täusche). Zahlreiches erscheinen ist sicher erwünscht!
Ist noch weit entfernt vom WC  :Smile: 

Am 30.5 is übrigens in Koppl ÖM + Austria Cup

----------


## smoe

wie man sich fürn wc anmeldet weiß ich  :Wink: 

geht, wie da klamsi richtig erkannt hat, ums austria cup rennen!
möcht gern mal 4x luft schnuppern, wenn ich bis dort hin fit bin  :Smile:

----------


## florian

wos is timo. wiast jetzt a 4x er?=) 
hehe

----------


## pagey

recht so ... je mehr verschiedene sachen ma fahrt desto besser ... mehr rennen = mehr spass  :Smile: 

gibt noch ka anmeldung für schladming aber vielleicht macht der p2 bald mal eine ... koppl kannst a scho 4x schnuppern  :Smile:

----------


## smoe

fahrst auch mit flo?

na ich denk ich werd des ganze eröffnungs we in schladming downhillen sein und am sonntag des rennen fahren macht sicher spass, is a neue erfahrung und vl taugts ma ja! :Smile: 
koppl wird leider nix!

----------


## Laubfrosch

jungs, anmeldung für windisch is online. 
hop hop anmelden, hab kein bock allein zu fahrn. :Big Grin:

----------


## mankra

Link?

----------


## Laubfrosch

www.wurbauerdownhill.at

----------


## Flo(w)rider

passt...wird ein feines rennen!

----------


## florian

Was no ned .

In schladming bin i a übers weekend!

----------


## smoe

herst, dann meld di an, dann krieg ma vl sogar 2 runden junioren zammen  :Wink: 

findet das rennen eigentlich auf der gleichen strecke vom wc letztes jahr statt?!

----------


## florian

Na die baun die Strecke Grad um

----------


## _kopfschuss_

> Details zum Rennen? Die Bikepark-Semmering-HP ist irgendwie etwas leer...
> Wie ist die Strecke so?



hm du könntest dir das vid vom lehikoinen das auf der homepage is. :

www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/b...ti-video-part/

----------


## mankra

> www.wurbauerdownhill.at


Danke
Angemeldet.

----------


## slayer80

> hm du könntest dir das vid vom lehikoinen das auf der homepage is. :
> 
> www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/b...ti-video-part/



DANKE!! Ja geil, sexy Strecke!!
Übrigens, das Video ist auch auf 3Focus drauf!! ;-) In besserer Auflösung, mit GnR untermalt.

----------


## Sanchez

fahrt wer von wien bzw. wien umgebung aus zur em und hätt noch ein Platzerl frei? meine Mitfahrgelegenheit hat sich letztens spontan dazu entschieden lieber zu stürzen als rad zu fahren, geh walter  :Wink: 
also wenn wer hinfahrt bitte melden, wär echt gern dort...

----------


## Laubfrosch

gibts jemanden der uns armen franken am semmering aweng platz halten kann auffa wiesen fürn sprinter und a zelt? also fürs dh rennen jetzt nächstes wochenende
wir kommen wohl erst in der nacht zum samstag und überfallen die zauberbar  :Smile:

----------


## pagey

dann kommts eh genau richtig  :Wink:   glaub über nacht werden eh ned alle am parkplatz rumstehen da findets sicher einen gscheiten platz !

----------


## Laubfrosch

guad. dann bin i mal zuversichtlich.

----------


## Sanchez

am semmering is eh meistens was frei...

----------


## dirt_downhiller93

www.traildevils.ch/event.php?eid=73

hier sind noch ein paar Fotos von der SM Strecke in Chur

----------


## gCorp3

wielang fährt man dorthin von Bruck/Mur ( nähe graz falls man es net kennt)

danke im vorraus.
Lg

----------


## Laubfrosch

maps.google.de

----------


## Shenyang

Hallo,

ich glaube dieser Termin wurde noch nicht gepostet.

Am Plattensee, genauergesagt im Ort Balatonfüred gibt es am letztem Juniwochenende (25-28.Juni) ein Bike Festival mit Downhill, Dirtjump und noch ein paar anderen Bikereien. Mehr Infos dazu hier ->
www.balatonbikefest.com

Ein Downhillteilnehmer sollte lt. Homepage unter anderem auch Greg Minnaar sein.

LG

----------


## jackdaniels

Wann is den heuer 4X in Gyorapparat, weiß des wer...

----------


## pAz

@slayer80:

weil du nach der strecke gefragt hast aber dann doch ned dort warst (oder?) fürs nächste jahr:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dtUZ...e=channel_page

----------


## shorty1607

Hallo! 

Es ist wieder soweit, der 4cross in St. Margarethen steht vor der Tür!
Termin: 29.-30. August 2009

ALLE WEITEREN INFOS UND DETAILS ZUR ANMELDUNG FINDET IHR AUF UNSERER HOMEPAGE:

*www.redneck-riders.com/*

emefgemeik

----------


## downhillboy09

mann ich will auch gesponsert werden wi kann man das machen?
hey gibt es in aut auch so downhill events in der nähe von vlbg?

----------


## Laubfrosch

das kommt dann schon wenn du erfolgreich fahrn kannst.

----------


## SALE21

Am 25. bis 27. September is Nordketten Downhill!! Mit Lizenz 45€, ohne 40€ Startgeld

----------


## noox

Mehr Infos:
www.nordketten-downhill.at/

Mit Lizenz 40 Euro. Ohne Lizenz 46 Euro (wegen Tagespass/Versicherung).

----------


## SALE21

Sry, habs genau vertauscht.

----------


## bikemax66

hey, ich wollt ma fragen obs dieses jahr, bzw nächsten monat noch nen paar kleine rennen gibt!?!?! bestimmt nich mehr oder :Confused:

----------

